# Problem in connecting Sony Laptop to LCD TV



## kaifmb27 (Nov 30, 2008)

I recently bought a 52" Samsung LCD TV. I wanted to connect my Sony Viao laptop to the TV but it doesn't recognize it. I used a VGA to VGA connection and change the resolution of the laptop display but still it doesn't work. If anybody experienced the same thing. Please help. Thanks.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have you set up th elaptop to supply a signal to the VGA 
FN + F4 on most laptops - not sure about the sony 
That will toggle between 
Laptop display 
VGA output
Laptop Display + VGA output

Then on the TV - you need to select the VGA input 
I have a humax and its called PC input on that V


----------



## kaifmb27 (Nov 30, 2008)

Hello!
Thank for answering. Yes, I did. It's Fn F7 in Sony Viao VGN-FS700. I also chose #2 un the display properties. On the TV side, I also put it to PC input in the TV (Samsung Series 6 630). I already tried 2 brand VGA cables. Do I need to get a sepcial cable for it or set to a specific resolution in the laptop. The manual of the TV says that Optimum resolution is 1920 X 1080 but the highest resolution in the laptop is 1680 X 1050 only. I called Tech Support of Samsung and he said that it should not matter. I played around the resolution to check if it will work but it didn't. It still says 'This source is not connected'. Thanks again. 
Karen


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

it should work 
Do you have a PC monitor on a desktop at all - perhaps you could try that - see if the laptop vga output is faulty


----------



## kaifmb27 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, I already did tried it and it works fine in the PC LCD Monitor. But for some reason, it doesn't work in gthe LCD TV. Any other way? Thanks again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

does the monitor have a vga socket on it - so you can use the same cable ? from the PC on the TV

sounds more like the TV problem


----------



## kaifmb27 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, it does. I actually tried connecting a desktop to the TV and it worked. I guess there's something wrong with my laptop. Do you have any idea why it's not getting the laptop signal?My laptop is Sony Viao VGN-FS700. Thank again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

when you used te desktop - what screen resolution was it on ?

I would perhaps try a lower resolution - say 800x 600


----------



## kaifmb27 (Nov 30, 2008)

Yes, I tried 800 X 600 but it didn't worked. I also tried other resolution but didn't worked either. Any more ideas? Thanks again.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

dont think so 

in summary 

- The laptop outputs to a monitor using F7 
- The destop outputs to the TV OK
- The laptop using the same cable as the desktop output to TV does not work

i'm baffled


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

Match the refresh rate of the TV to the laptop.


----------

